# nothing like spending money....layout hunting



## roughshot (Oct 25, 2008)

I had my first layout hunting experience last year and now have caught a new fever for duck hunting. 
So yesterday I purchased my layout tender. A 22' center console with a 150hp Johnson.
I have not brought the boat home yet as I'm too busy with work for the next two weeks and need to take it to have the motor given a check up as it has been sitting for two years. It runs like a top but one can never be too safe when it comes to boating in mid November.

So with the help of my buddy, a well seasoned layout hunter, my mind has begun to race with all the work it is going to take to get this mothership up to par.

I am open to any suggestions, ideas, or lessons learned with a layout tender. I would love to hear those, "I would have done it like this...if I had to do it again" stories.

Here is the photo album, take a look.

http://cid-76bed4cecac93e46.photos.live.com/self.aspx/Duck%20Boat/3pa3od3lf5O55X05S0a6f4290daf7a8a31823.jpg

I will be removing the existing Center Console, Seat and maybe the front platform and will be building a console to better suit my needs and replacing the seat with a pedestal for the driver, all to create more floor space.

If you know anyone that is looking for a good console and seat, send them my way. I'm hoping to sell them. The console has a built-in livewell and the seat has a built-in cooler.

I will try and photo document the project and post the photos and the day's project stories when I get started. This isn't going to be a rush project (I hope) but I'm getting anxious. I should have plenty of time over the next two weeks to get all my ideas and project steps in place.

This is going to be an experience....


----------



## lastflight (Aug 16, 2005)

Looks like a great tender rig!
I would start my removing that front rail and putting some wave wackers on the back. A rack for the layout (if you plan to carry on the gunnals) and decoy storage will be the first project.

Take a look at this link for some good general info about layout/big water hunting:
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=311374

Keep the pics of the mod coming! The divers will be here before you know it


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

do a search on here, andy posted a great list of layout do's and don't.. a month or 2 back.


----------



## Cardinal (Nov 2, 2005)

Nice rig - I will be following this thread with interest as we are in the same boat. (pun intended)


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

Kid- I made that summary post a sticky at the top of the forum page (single post - not the thread).

~~~~

congrats on the rig! agree completely with LastFLight- get rid of the rail and to continue the theme, I'd say "Keep it clean". Meaning; anything that could snag an anchor line, a mother line, a pfd while you're climbing into/out of the layout.... will. and always at the least opportune moment.

clean lines.


you also mentioned _maybe_ ripping out the casting deck. if it's your dedicated tender now and not a fishing rig FIRST.... I would do it in a heart beat!

more room, more room, more room.

if it's not floatation, I want space for rigging and hunting gear.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

First thing I would do is replace that motor w/ a new Yammy or Honda and figure out a way to mount a kicker motor. 

Rule #1 in my layout hunting book says: If you can't get back when it gets rough you will die. 

I wouldn't spend a dime anywhere else until you can get a new motor.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Nice boat!

Step 1: Pull floor off front deck. If there is foam, put floor back on and leave front deck since it is there for floatation. If there is no foam, then remove deck. Not worth compromising your safety for an extra 1' in depth.

Step 2: Do exacly like you said and remove that huge console. Make new console as narrow as possible. If you plan on leaving your decoys on the lines, take a super mag and lay it against the side of the boat next to where the console will go to make sure you have enough room for them to line up along the side. Like you said, also do a pedestal for a seat, when I had a console, I never had it in for duck season though since it took up space.

Step 3: Remove the rail

Step 4: Layout rack. I'd bold 2 4x4's across the front.

Step 5: Install 2 bilge pumps

Step 6: I'm sure you'll have the floor up at some point, so that is the time to install a new transducer if you plan on doing that.

Step 7: Install GPS. Once you get out 5-6 miles, unless you have great land marks, you'll need it. Even if you have good landmarks to go off of, it is preferred so when it get's rough, you have a safe proven route to follow back in. Nothing worse than hitting a sand bar in 5' waves.

Step 8: Make sure to install an outlet of some flavor for a spotlight. If your putting out long lines in the dark, you'll need it.

Your call on the motor. Newer is always better. I got a great deal on a new Yamaha 90 this spring and KLR just got an even better deal on the same motor $7697 to his door. He found a place that handles liquidation of company assets for banks and bought it new from them.

Wave wackers? IMO, I would not, just one more thing to have to reach over when you get a long line wrapped on the prop.

Great boat, not too big or too small.

Like Branta said, go through it and remove anything that a rope can catch on.


----------



## roughshot (Oct 25, 2008)

in the classifieds, console, seat and bowrail.
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/classifieds/showproduct.php?product=18195


----------



## DiversDown (Nov 17, 2005)

check out Mighty layout boats, they have a lot of great info on their site

http://www.mightylayoutboys.com/dom....nsf?OpenDatabase&Start=1&Count=50&Expand=5.1


----------



## Fall Flight Punisher (Aug 14, 2008)

I agree with caddis those are all a must for the rig. My only negative thought is the transfer from tender to layout. What is the side height, from the pics they look tall from where the waters edge might be. I know getting in and out of our boats might be pretty tough with that rig. Dont get me wrong the rig is great. I cant wait to see the final product.


----------



## here2 (Apr 28, 2008)

rip everything out, put in a flat floor and get a 90-115 tiller motor brand new. youll have room for alot more stuf that way. not to mention huge deep tillers are pretty frickin' sweet

tony


----------



## ahartz (Dec 28, 2000)

welcome to the club....go get more money!!.......or friends with money, even better...seriously, make everyone help...andy


----------



## roughshot (Oct 25, 2008)

I got into this because my new hunting partner, Integrity Bob, who is also family but that's another story. Bob said he would supply the layout boat, and another buddy would supply the decoys and I would supply the tender. Well, Bob has ordered a Bonneville Layout and the decoys are on standby in a garage, so I needed to get the Tender and now I'm off to the races with retrofitting for the job.
Its all in good fun.
But at least I'll be able to fish out of this thing when I'm not hunting from it.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

roughshot said:


> I got into this because my new hunting partner, Integrity Bob, who is also family but that's another story....



so.

Your Sister is making you bring him along, eh? I understand..... I guess someone has to!
:smile-mad (JK Bobby!)


can I join this club? I'll bring the diver call (veeeery important) and ipod speaker system for the layout!


----------



## roughshot (Oct 25, 2008)

Branta said:


> so.
> 
> Your Sister is making you bring him along, eh? I understand..... I guess someone has to!
> :smile-mad (JK Bobby!)
> ...


One can never have enough diver calls. as for the ipod speakers, you mean you don't just blast the boat stereo over the VHF radio for everyone to listen. The Coast Guard loves a little System of A Down at o'dark 30.

With respect to Bob. He and I started chatting about hunting together last fall in this forum and after talking about familiar spots, he realized that we were actually family.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

roughshot said:


> The Coast Guard loves a little System of A Down at o'dark 30.


Ask KLR, with Branta you get 70's soft rock:lol:


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

TSS Caddis said:


> Ask KLR, with Branta you get 70's soft rock:lol:


 
...Not that there's anything wrong with that. :16suspect


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

KLR said:


> ...Not that there's anything wrong with that. :16suspect


One might question hearing the line "all I want to do is make love to you" in the blind:yikes:


----------



## roughshot (Oct 25, 2008)

Well,
I've done a ton of research and reviewed several project boats. So I've got my task list in order and maybe even my budget. I will be picking up the boat on Tuesday and dropping it off at the mechanic for an engine tune up and new water pump. I'm hope that is all that is needed. I will be gone next week for work and plan to get started next week Sunday night on ripping out the console, seat, bowrail, and casting deck. I'd like to get it stripped down to the floor by dark next sunday.
I mocked up the new console tonight, without seeing it in the boat, I think it will work perfect. The new console will be 26" W x 18" L x 28" H. With the steering and throttle mounted flat on the top it should just break the plane of the gunwals. The console is set up so that the boat can be operated from in front of the console as to allow the driver to run the motherline spool and the boat, while the another sets or pulls decoys.
And as the boat has an 8' beam, there should be plenty of room to move around it.
Well back to more research and viewing other similar projects.


----------



## roughshot (Oct 25, 2008)

I updated my classified posting for the console, seat and bowrail. Photos of the seat, livewell, cooler and tackle drawers.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/classifieds/showproduct.php?product=18195


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Here are pics of your and Bob's new layout that should be at your door in 1-2 weeks 

With your tender, you guys are definetly going to be set. Since it is a new model, I'll let you guys try your's out in 2-4' waves before I try mine. If you report your findings back, I'll know I can use mine. If I don't hear from you, well ...


----------



## roughshot (Oct 25, 2008)

We'll be doing a few trial runs before we get into those 2' - 4'ers. But we'll let you know how it works, I'm sure we'll get into some good ones. One of the places I intend to go has a constant 1'-2' chop.


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

I'm wondering about the clear spray curtain, whether it would be helpful or hindrance. I guess to see without sitting up would be a good thing, I also wonder if it fogs up ? And how is weather going to effect it ?


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Mike L said:


> I'm wondering about the clear spray curtain, whether it would be helpful or hindrance. I guess to see without sitting up would be a good thing, I also wonder if it fogs up ? And how is weather going to effect it ?



The only downside is they get stiff as a mother f'r in the cold and can be harder to put up vs canvas. I'm a little worried that in the pic it looks a little tight, but even though this is the first clear Tony has done, he assured us that it is not too tight to go up in the cold.

Pluses outweigh the negatives. No shaddow is really the goal IMO. Canvas will cast a shaddow. As far as birds seeing the canvas, that doesn't bother me near as much as the shadow it casts.

This is the first Tony has done. At 6" above the water and with a clear spray curtain, it will basiclaly be invisible in anything more than a 12" chop. Now how it handles large waves is yet to be determined.


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

I'd be worried about a glare with it. You can even see a light bulb glaring in the second pic. If it gets any sun isn't it gonna shine pretty bad?


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Ieatantlers said:


> I'd be worried about a glare with it. You can even see a light bulb glaring in the second pic. If it gets any sun isn't it gonna shine pretty bad?


Not that I've noticed on the MLB's we have. Of course I'm shooting them at 120yds, so they could be flaring and I just don't know it.


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

TSS Caddis said:


> Not that I've noticed on the MLB's we have. Of course I'm shooting them at 120yds, so they could be flaring and I just don't know it.


Must be using them special loads....... I have to admit, in all of my years of chasing ducks I've never did a layout hunt. And quite frankly there's no way in **** I'd get in one of those things in 2' to 4' waves.........lol

Yaaaa maybe in my younger years, but the older ya get the less nads you have.


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

Ieatantlers said:


> I'd be worried about a glare with it. You can even see a light bulb glaring in the second pic. If it gets any sun isn't it gonna shine pretty bad?


Thats what I thought before going with the clear shield. On sunny days you get glare off the water/waves. No problems with birds flaring. The only down side is the clear shield is pretty stiff when cold.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Mike L said:


> I've never did a layout hunt. And quite frankly there's no way in **** I'd get in one of those things in 2' to 4' waves.........lol


The trick is to get in when they are 1-3 and let them build...and getting in is no problem, getting out is the challenge :lol: 

I don't underestand your apprehension Mike - at your age what do you have to live for?? :evil:


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

UFO's been using clear for years - doesn't seem to hurt. (well, it hurts the reds, bills and cans!)


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

KLR said:


> The trick is to get in when they are 1-3 and let them build...and getting in is no problem, getting out is the challenge :lol:
> 
> I don't underestand your apprehension Mike - at your age what do you have to live for?? :evil:


..........lol I hear ya !


----------



## roughshot (Oct 25, 2008)

Saturday I went over to the mechanic for the report. After a water pump housing & impellar replacement the cylidners checked out and it ran like a top. He is going to go over the fine details of the motor this week and investigate my tilt/trim issues.
I took the trailer home Saturday afternoon and replaced the wiring. What a great idea.... then I took the boat down state to a buddy to have it sandblasted on Sunday. (I have to repair the trailer wiring now :rant But the sandblast did the trick. I wasn't able to get to priming and painting till about 11 last night and decided to head to bed after I got the primer coat done. I will get the gloss black rustoleum coat on after work today, while the sun is still shinning. I'll get a photo up ASAP. Note: Never wire a trailer till after it is sand blasted. You just wasted your time and a $10 bill.


----------



## roughshot (Oct 25, 2008)

http://public.bay.livefilestore.com...hGu9K0JE5R_dFGtVQ/Copy of DSC00625.JPG?psid=1


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

that son of a $%*!#* oversprayed onto your license plate! Chew him a new [blank]!!!


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

New 90hp Yammy dropped at the freight dock today :woohoo1:

Looks like my Saturday AM is booked....



*For Sale: Evinrude 75hp 2 stroke / controls / cables / prop's (3) / shameless plug*



(that last part is for you boss )


----------



## Fall Flight Punisher (Aug 14, 2008)

KLR said:


> New 90hp Yammy dropped at the freight dock today :woohoo1:
> 
> Now you can say you have a real motor. The yammy was a good choice.


----------



## roughshot (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm in need of some project funds, so someone needs to buy my items at http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/classifieds/showproduct.php?product=18195&cat=2

This includes the center console, seat and bow rail.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

no offense but those prices look in the ballpark of brand new product.. i doubt you'll find anyone to buy a bowrail, its a waste but i've scraped them in the past.


----------



## roughshot (Oct 25, 2008)

limige said:


> no offense but those prices look in the ballpark of brand new product.. i doubt you'll find anyone to buy a bowrail, its a waste but i've scraped them in the past.


 Well it is what it is, as for prices. I've priced the console. one like this new is $1500. As for the seat, $800. The bow rail has $240 worth of fittings. I just put some prices on it and said "make me an offer". Anything is better than nothing. 
And maybe I'll just put it in the barn and maybe use it for another project. I was just putting it out there.


----------



## roughshot (Oct 25, 2008)

Thought you may want to see the progress on project "Waterlog".
Sunday, I started in. disconnected the controls and gauges from the console, removed the console and seat. Removed the carpet, casting deck and started in on the foam.
All I can say is WOW. the carpet was holding the deck together, all my deck wood was saturated, to the point that when drilling out the rivets, water was coming out of the wood. Same with my foam, the top two inches is not saturated, the bottom 8-10 inches is loaded with water. After removing the foam in the bow, I had almost two inches of standing, traped water. Below is a list of photos from the days events. I will be back at the foam tonight.
You will see a couple of photos with a cardboard mock up of the new console and its new placement.


----------



## magnumdeke (May 6, 2009)

Boy I am slow, just figured out I have been watching this in two spots
http://forums.iboats.com/showthread.php?t=418058 :SHOCKED: Keep up the good work seasons coming Take em


----------



## roughshot (Oct 25, 2008)

Now that's funny. Glad your getting double the enjoyment.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

Looking very nice, indeed!!!!!!!


----------



## integritybob (Mar 10, 2009)

Nice work ROUGHSHOT!!! I can't wait to get it BLOODY. We will hopefully have a test run shortly. I am counting the days till we hose ducks my man. I hate to admit it but being in the tender maybe as fun as in the layout for us this coming fall.


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

I can't wait to see the finished pics. You have done a great job so far. I am sure you will have more enjoyment on the water knowing you basically built this.


----------



## maddiedog (Nov 21, 2008)

That big water hunting is sooooo addictive! I had never even been out before and wanted to so I built a layout boat. I just hunted smaller lakes with a jon boat...8 years later I now have a 1 man and a 2 man and hunt all over the place. Now I just need to figure out a way to hunt everyday instead of work...


----------



## roughshot (Oct 25, 2008)

Painted the floor last night and primed the gunwal rail.
I love grey, no matter what shade.
I will finish the wiring in the console tonight, if I'm not too tired from the early morning hunt today.









Looking like Sunday will be a good day to paint the Hull, Saturday I will be in the water giving it a good sea trial.


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

Great Job your boat is nice and thanks for sharing and good luck to ya.


----------



## roughshot (Oct 25, 2008)

Well after a month and a half project "Waterlog" made it to the water today for a test run. I was excited. I had not been on the water in this boat since I bought it. Well, my cheap a*@ self didn't buy the starting battery before going to the lauch as I figured my deep cycle had enough charge to crank her over and go for a spin. Nope!
So I tied the boat off on the dock and ran up to the parts store and picked up a battery.
Back to the lauch.
Now the boat as cranking but not fireing.
Well, pulled the boat out of the water and headed down the road to my mechanic as he was just down the road a mile.
He wasn't home... hope he's ok as his shop is never closed and it was locked up tight today at 3pm.
Well, took the wife and kids home. They came with to the lauch, my wife said she wanted to get a picture. Or just a good laugh if it sank.
I knew I wouldn't sleep till I heard the motor purr, so I dropped the wife and kids in the house and went back to the launch.
After chatting on the phone with my buddy Chewie, it was determined I had an air lock/bubble in my fuel system.
Was able to purge that out and she fired up like a race car.
I let it run for a good 30 min at the launch then mother called and said we were going to be having company and I needed to get home.
So I'm waiting till Sunday now to go for my first boat ride.
I'm so excited I don't think I'll sleep tonight.
Wait a minute, I have young kids, of course I wont sleep tonight

I will have photos of her in the water tomorrow night. 

Once she's home tomorrow, I will be giving her a light sanding then wash her down with lacquer thinner and start painting the Hull.


----------



## integritybob (Mar 10, 2009)

Cant wait for them pics buddy!!! I'm almost counting the days till we can hunt. Let me know how she does on sunday.


----------



## roughshot (Oct 25, 2008)

Prepare yourself, it was a big weekend with great progress.
Water test and paint job. she is pretty much done and ready to hunt.
Here are photos of the water test.
































__________________


----------



## roughshot (Oct 25, 2008)

Final paint job of project "WATERLOG"

































Thank you to everyone for watching and encouraging.
I will keep you posted on her first hunting voyage.


----------



## ThumbDweller (Aug 2, 2007)

Very cool! Flat gray looks awesome. What a great project, looking forward to hearing about how you use her. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## integritybob (Mar 10, 2009)

Good Job buddy!!! Looks ******* awesome now lets stuff it full of decoys and get it Bloody. Congrats on completeing that project.


----------



## ScavengerMan (Sep 6, 2006)

Boy is that an impressive project! Good idea on adding a kicker too....


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!! That looks sweet.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

If I had that boat, I'd sooo be on the lee of Mackinaw Island in a heavy NW, W wind.


----------



## roughshot (Oct 25, 2008)

The Doob said:


> Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!! That looks sweet.


 Thanks Doobs, hope you can hunt from it this year.


----------



## roughshot (Oct 25, 2008)

TSS Caddis said:


> If I had that boat, I'd sooo be on the lee of Mackinaw Island in a heavy NW, W wind.


 Don't give away the spot....:evilsmile

I can't wait for the opener....I'll be taking a nice long boat ride to a spot where waterfowl can be found in abundance (I hope) and you need a boat this big to get back.:coolgleam


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

It does have a kinda "McHales' Navy" look to it :lol:. Hopefully, your hunting experiences in it won't have to many "Tim Conway" moments.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

silly question but where do you sit?


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

got some more important questions though, you removed the stringers? why? how many old rivets did you remove, just the ones for the stringers?

i ask because i have issues with the rivots on two of my stringers, they had replaced them with carraige bolts before i bought it, then i put rivits in place of them. had issues with the stringers not wanting to sit tight to the boat, when trying to tighten the rivit things didn't work out the greatest.

still gotta tear mine down.


----------



## roughshot (Oct 25, 2008)

limige said:


> got some more important questions though, you removed the stringers? why? how many old rivets did you remove, just the ones for the stringers?
> 
> i ask because i have issues with the rivots on two of my stringers, they had replaced them with carraige bolts before i bought it, then i put rivits in place of them. had issues with the stringers not wanting to sit tight to the boat, when trying to tighten the rivit things didn't work out the greatest.
> 
> still gotta tear mine down.


I removed and replaced two of the 4 stringers, and I secured them to the ribs with selftapping stainless screws. As for the question of where to sit, I made a leaning bar across the back with a pickup bed rail. I will also be installing a grab rail or two for people to hold on to as well as use for getting in and out of the layout.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

Great job, and I am glad to see it is in time for the season !! That looked like a very fun project, and hopefully a rewarding one ! 

Enjoy the season !!!!


----------



## roughshot (Oct 25, 2008)

After a couple of days to look at the boat post paint, I'm starting to think my '08 Duramax would look sweet in painted in Parker Bay Gray as well with some block numbers on the front quarter panels like on a battleship. And leaving the rocker panels in the gloss black. 
Food for thought. I have to get one of the bedsides repainted anyways.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## roughshot (Oct 25, 2008)

Refitted the rig this spring for some fishing and use with the kids.
She's changed a little from last fall.


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

If they ever remake the movie "PT-109", they'll be able to use you and your boat as an extra 

Still looking good.


----------

